

Watch live illustrators and artists on Sywork (YC S15) - pelinkenez
https://sywork.tv/

======
marceloeche
Hey folks! I'm Marcelo, one of the co-founders. Sywork is a live streaming
platform for illustrators and digital artists. It’s like Twitch but for
artists. It’s a place created especially for them.

We've just released our beta. We'd love to hear your feedback and answer any
questions!

~~~
adminprof
What advantages do artists get for using Sywork instead of Twitch?

~~~
minimaxir
Twitch is gaming-only, and users can only stream gaming-related subjects.

~~~
forthefuture
Twitch actually has an entire section titled Creative[0] where people paint,
do graphic design, sculpt, etc. Right now there are 2,000+ viewers. They also
have sections for Music and Game Development / Programming.

[0]
[http://www.twitch.tv/directory/game/Creative](http://www.twitch.tv/directory/game/Creative)

------
minimaxir
It's worth noting that Sywork is (YC S15), which may be why this submission is
receiving a lot of upvotes: [http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/05/watching-people-
do-stuff-is...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/05/watching-people-do-stuff-is-
a-business-model-and-sywork-is-the-twitch-for-illustrators/)

EDIT: Was later added to title.

It's also worth noting that the YC S15 batch has another livestreaming
startup, Livecoding: [http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/29/yc-backed-livecoding-
tv-is-...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/29/yc-backed-livecoding-tv-is-the-
twitch-tv-for-coding/)

------
z2
This is very exciting to me, especially because visual art doesn't get as much
public attention compared to the performing arts. It's perhaps not surprising
as we only see the finished products, assuming we even know where to look.
Would music get as much hype if there were no live performances, and only
straight-to-download albums? The analogy isn't perfect, but lending a live
production element to visual art might just make audiences feel more involved.

~~~
marceloeche
Yep! That's what we think. And you can only see how hard it is to create
visual art if you see the process.

------
slvv
SUCH a great idea. Is the platform also open to broader art and craft forms
(beyond traditional "art") - say quiltmakers or knitters/other fiber artists?

------
iamcreasy
Sywork stands for "Show Your Work". Cool!

Are you guys going to introduce software based filter in the future?

~~~
marceloeche
You're saying something like a content-control software?

~~~
NateLawson
I think they mean "only watch Illustrator" or "only Photoshop".

~~~
iamcreasy
Yes, this is what I meant.

